# Under 16 members



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I've noticed there is quite a few U16's on the forum recently.

Maybe we should all look at providing a source for them to go to for direct advice as alot I am sure take advice off people without giving their age. So of course we are giving out the usual beginners advice. Deadlifts, squats, compounds etc. Along with rep ranges to build strength etc. Diet advice which just isn't going to be sustainable for a teenager.

However due to their age I feel we should be pointing them in the direction of correct form, healthy diet and general advice on exercise, without focusing on building muscle directly.

Has anyone got any ideas or views on this?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Great idea, although I don't see any problem with focusing on building muscle rather than strength alone. I started BB at 13 and was very happy to have done so.

J


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Agreed, I believe to do this effectively and safely they could get the knowledge and advice through this board.

I'm not saying a whole section should be allocated for them but at least a couple of stickies aimed at them would be worthwhile.

The beginners section is great but I feel this is aimed at adults more so than teens, and teens do have different physical and mental parameters that are often overlooked when we hand out advice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Under 16s should not be focusing on strenght as their muscles will grow faster than tendons and joints. Not to say they should not do squats ext but not for strenght training purpose rather keep the reps higher.

There is tons of info on this board and it is not exactly hard to navigate no need imo.


----------

